

In 2011, China built as many coal plants as there are in Texas and Ohio combined - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/climate-change/simple-reason-why-we-need-put-price-carbon.html

======
doctorwho
They're comparing apples and rocks here. China has over 1.3 BILLION people.
The entire population of the United States is just a shade over 300 million.
How about a plan to retroactively tax countries for their past (estimated) use
of all fossil fuels? Tax the REAL offenders who got us here, as well as the
people trying to catch up now.

